# Looking for a Semi-Lit Partner



## DumbPup (Sep 15, 2016)

_Hey there!
My name is Angel and I've been part of the fandom for about six years now, and roleplaying for even longer. I'm currently looking for a Semi-Literate roleplay partner that is open to doing it over Skype or Steam. Honestly, I'm just looking for a well written paragraph with 7-10 solid sentences. I'd love more, I just want someone who can give me something solid. (No one liners or *text* ) The more you give me, the more I'll give you. 

Some ideas of what I've been thinking about? 
-Well, I'd like to start off by stating that I am married and I'm in no way looking for romantic/sexual roleplays. Little bit of _*romance*_ is alright, but I don't want to feel like I'm cheating on my husband. XD
-I've been thinking about doing a few different kinds of roleplay and if any of these trip your trigger, let me know!
_

_Two people inpatient at a mental health ward._
_Two artists, visual/auditory/literary who have to work together on a project_
_Uh.. If you have any more, I'd love to hear them! I had way more but I saw a scary movie tonight with my husband and I'm s. p. o. o. k. e. d. 

_


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 15, 2016)

For a second there, I thought this about about to be lit, and I have no clue why. But I was wrong, t'is ain't lit tho


----------



## Keywee612 (Sep 16, 2016)

What is a Semi-Literate partner like to RP this?


----------



## DumbPup (Sep 16, 2016)

Keywee612 said:


> ...


I'm not exactly sure what you mean. Are you asking about posting style? I've already explained that Id like someone who can write a solid paragraph.


----------



## DumbPup (Sep 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> ....


I suppose that depends on what you classify as literate. In my book, literate means 4+ paragraphs per post.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

DumbPup said:


> _-Well, I'd like to start off by stating that I am married and I'm in no way looking for romantic/sexual roleplays. Little bit of _*romance*_ is alright, but I don't want to feel like I'm cheating on my husband. XD_


I'm taken as well, definitely not wanna make it look like I'm cheating on my boyfriend XD



DumbPup said:


> _-I've been thinking about doing a few different kinds of roleplay and if any of these trip your trigger, let me know!_
> 
> _Two people inpatient at a mental health ward._
> _*Two artists, visual/auditory/literary who have to work together on a project*_


I find the 2nd one quite suitable for some slice-of-life RP ; my fursona Jin can be a designer or planner for a video game company in this case


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

DumbPup said:


> _Two people inpatient at a mental health ward._


Well. I'm halfway nuts so i thing i could help you with that. It'd be a "realist" experience XD


----------



## DumbPup (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


I wouldn't mind doing that one! If you would like to talk to me more about it you can hit me up on Skype: Picturetaker97


----------



## DumbPup (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> ...



Okay! Hit me up on Skype: Picturetaker97


----------

